# All the aires books



## majvs (May 9, 2005)

Hi there we will be going to France/Germany for 5 weeks in the school holidays. We have been lots of times before but our aires books are well out of date. 
Do I need to buy new ones (for them to eventually go out of date) or is there a way of downloading them to my iPad. 
I don't mind paying I'd just like to save on weight and space with 2 teenagers? 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi,

Lots of new Aires in the latest 'All the Aires France'. Going from memory there are now around 2,100. Also just as important one or two have closed (particularly in Northern France), so yes I would buy the new one.

Cannot help with Germany though I'm afraid.

JohnW


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

Your can download the Bordatlas to your iPad - there is a free ap but worth buying it as that way all the maps etc are downloaded so that you can search off line. Also takes advantage of GPS so you can search for Stellplatz near you. We used this instead of buying a new book plus it automatically updates with new stellplatz just like any other ap. Works out a lot lot cheaper than buying the Bordatlas book.

Don't think there is anything similar for Aires yet.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

I have all the aires book but it has not got all the aires in, your better of booking the aires de services book what has thousands in

joe


----------



## majvs (May 9, 2005)

Nethernut said:


> Your can download the Bordatlas to your iPad - there is a free ap but worth buying it as that way all the maps etc are downloaded so that you can search off line. Also takes advantage of GPS so you can search for Stellplatz near you. We used this instead of buying a new book plus it automatically updates with new stellplatz just like any other ap. Works out a lot lot cheaper than buying the Bordatlas book.
> 
> Don't think there is anything similar for Aires yet.


Thanks for that info

I've searched in the aps store for Bordatlas but not finding it?


----------



## majvs (May 9, 2005)

Found it pro Mobil +


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

majvs said:


> Found it pro Mobil +


The Pro Mobil apps are from Pro Mobil Magazine (Mobil Life and Mobil Life+), not from the Bordatlas which is from Reisemobile International magazine. 
The Mobil+ is the premium version and works well without wifi, the free 'Mobil Life' version is fine but only works with wifi connection.

Last time I tried the Bordatlas app wasn't available to UK itunes customers, how did you get yours Nethernut?

For France there is an option on Campingcar-infos where you can get either a usb stick or the option to download aires to your harddrive instead but not sure whether its compatible with an ipad?

Campincar-Infos is the definitive guide to aires, you wont get a more comprehensive regularly updated list.

http://www.campingcar-infos.com/USB.php

If you have a satnav then POI's are freely available from the Bordatlas and Campingcar-infos as well.

I never bother too much with the books nowadays (but keep an old copy of the Bordatlas) as they are out of date as soon as they go to print. Can't comment on all the aires as i've never used it.

Pete


----------



## majvs (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for that Pete


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I would not buy All the aires

Aires de services camping car lists so many more, although some are purely service points

However a bit of French helps to know what the aire provides and the environment

I'm hopeless but Albert does read and understands basic French

The same in Germany and Spain, a much more comprehensive list

but sadly pot luck if you cannot understand the language

however you do find the aires, stellaplatz etc

Aldra


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Amazon are cheaper than Vicarious books !!

!


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

[/quote]Thanks for that info

I've searched in the aps store for Bordatlas but not finding it?[/quote]

Sorry, forgot to say it is the "pro mobil+" app. This is the link to their web site:

http://www.bordatlas.de/mobile/?sprache=en

we've found it so much easier than using the book version.


----------



## ac45 (Jun 28, 2011)

*all the aires france*

We, like your self had the old copy, deliberated whether or not to update all the aires France, decided to go for it & was amazed at the content of the new book, money well spent, as for amazon, been there tried that with no success, people state it is cheaper but try buying it they never have any of Vicarious books in stock in to sell & no price's either, you will find that Vicarious book's have the copyright so can only be sold by them.

Good Luck, & Happy & Safe Motorhoming

"Enjoy"


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Nethernut said:


> Sorry, forgot to say it is the "pro mobil+" app. This is the link to their web site:
> 
> http://www.bordatlas.de/mobile/?sprache=en
> 
> we've found it so much easier than using the book version.


Hi again, just to avoid confusion, thats not the link to the Mobil Life + app, its for the Bordatlas app that still isn't available to UK customers yet.

The Mobil Life + app can easily be found on Itunes with a search.

Best link I can find is the US version....

http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/mobil-life/id431077282?mt=8

Pete


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

peejay said:


> Nethernut said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, forgot to say it is the "pro mobil+" app. This is the link to their web site:
> ...


Thanks Pete - its so long since I downloaded the app I had forgotten where from. Sorry for the incorrect info!


----------



## majvs (May 9, 2005)

Great ap thanks


----------

